
GitHub Jobs - pufuwozu
http://jobs.github.com/
======
ecaron
The important piece to remember is that this costs companies $300 per posting
on sites like Github ($350 for JoS, $400 on 37Signals), but $0 to post on
their own site. So companies like Twitter (<http://twitter.com/jobs>) are
still going to post on their site first, and are only going to post their
hard-to-fill jobs on these boards.

So yay for GitHub and 37Signals for offering more alternatives to Dice and
Craigslist, but remember that the best jobs still come directly from the
employer's website.

(Speaking of Twitter, am I the only one who loves their new recruting video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU6epAkC9wg>)

~~~
look_lookatme
About that video.

I was going to write something scathing about it, but that'd be useless. All
I'll say is imitating Wes Anderson is tired and boring. Looks like it was fun
to make and some people will like it for sure, but I think it pales in
comparison to the Etsy recruiting video:

<http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2010/07/09/etsy-is-hiring/>

I hate to bring this up this tired discussion, but is this a NYC vs SF thing?
The Etsy video could almost be considered dark and pessimistic, while the
Twitter video is full of whimsy and infantilization.

~~~
seiji
The twitter video looks like it's recruiting for a private high school (join
our clubs! have friends! be awesome! we're so wacky!). The etsy video looks
like a formalistic Hollywood trailer from the 80s.

I don't want to go back to high school _or_ be stuck in the 80s. :(

------
davidw
The search thing says "filter by city, state, zip code or area", which seems a
bit US centric. You already have a job listing in Germany:

[http://jobs.github.com/positions/1dd0bfda-a3c0-11df-9efb-0be...](http://jobs.github.com/positions/1dd0bfda-a3c0-11df-9efb-0beb9df2c0da)

But if you search for 'Germany', it doesn't turn up.

~~~
ichverstehe
Or if you search for "Europe" for that matter.

~~~
riffraff
interestingly, if you search for a random term,it shows listing "anywhere"
randomly: 6 results for asdf
[http://jobs.github.com/positions?description=&location=a...](http://jobs.github.com/positions?description=&location=asdf)
3 results for asd
[http://jobs.github.com/positions?description=&location=a...](http://jobs.github.com/positions?description=&location=asd)

(number of results seems related to input size)

~~~
pavs
Sounds like someone should fork the job-board and fix this.

------
MC27
Looks good, just try to keep it free of recruitment agents. I have seen lots
of job websites rendered useless once recruitment agents start posting – that
is, you have no idea what company you are applying for.

Also, could you add flags, like mentioning if there's help for relocation. I
am interested in jobs located in nearby countries, but don't want to waste
their time if they only want local candidates. I know from friends, that some
companies seem to provide lots of support including temporary accommodation,
yet barely mention it.

------
patio11
Every time someone makes one of these I'm just dumbfounded by how much money
there is in it. I mean granted, they're sideline businesses for the three I'm
most familiar with, but they are sideline businesses which would pay for
almost a full engineering team...

~~~
bd
They kind of have to be sideline businesses. Expensive niche job boards work
well only if you already have a valuable community and reputation. They can't
be created out of thin air, you need to have "main business" to piggyback
upon.

Most of the value is created elsewhere, job board just helps with extracting
it.

------
moeffju
I'm happy this exists. I'm disappointed it is so US-centric again. There are
other countries, and a 'filter by state, zip code' does not cut it. (Yes, yes,
some European company could - and probably should - create a similar site.)

------
pchristensen
My question is how much difference will there be between job posting here and
on other niche boards. I searched in Chicago and everyone on the GitHub jobs
is also on the Joel on Software's job board. Maybe the results are better for
other places that have more good software jobs.

Are there too many job boards chasing the same quality listings?

~~~
tptacek
It's early days; too early to compare Github to JoS. Note that we posted 2
reqs to Github but would never post to JoS; the overlap you noticed is
imperfect.

(We're hiring in Chicago too, but we have no trouble reaching Chicago
candidates and so didn't spend on a third posting).

~~~
pchristensen
Really? I didn't see Matasano in the results for "Chicago"

~~~
tptacek
Sorry, I'm writing very badly today. We didn't post an ad for Chicago, even
though we're actively hiring there, because we feel like we have pretty good
candidate outreach in Chicago already; that, and we wanted to see how Github
job ads did.

------
nolite
what would be great is a filter to show jobs that allow telecommuting, and
what percentage of the job is onsite. Something like at
<http://jobs.rubynow.com/> Makes it enormously more useful for us freelancers

~~~
freetard
Came here to say the same thing, this is a must have. They should allow to
pick "remote" or "telecommute" for people posting jobs too. For now I see
posts using different wording such as "anywhere", "telecommute" and "remote".
This is very important for devs.

------
thegyppo
Any reason (I can't think of) why they might choose such long URL's for the
job listings rather than something short like /positions/air-bnb/ruby-
developer-needed/?

Just makes the URL's a bit more readable especially if we're sharing them
about :)

------
markstahler
I was going to say why do we need another one but there has been a surprising
number of jobs posted in the short time it has been up. Guess it cant hurt to
have another board for smaller type companies.

------
rb2k_
I actually IM'ed HR at this when I first heard about the launch. Seems the
liked the idea ( <http://jobs.github.com/companies/Acquia> )

:)

------
jacquesm
Neat! The title made me think it was job positions open at github, this is far
more useful. Not that I'm 'available', but I know some people that are and
I'll pass it on.

thanks for building this!

------
tptacek
Ugh. Don't forget to put "NO RECRUITERS" in your job ads.

------
rsobers
nice clean design, clearly inspired by:
<http://careers.joelonsoftware.com/Jobs>

~~~
pjhyett
Our design was finalized months ago, imagine our surprise when we saw their
redesign :) Good for them for making their job board not hideous, though.

------
m0th87
If I search for jobs in California, only location-agnostic jobs shows up. But
there are clearly openings in the Bay Area, etc.

------
nuclear_eclipse
Got an ad that said "Remember The Milk is hiring: Software Engineer (Scala)
_in Anywhere_ "... Awkward wording at best...

~~~
SkyMarshal
I saw that too but didn't find it awkward. It was pretty clear to me they
meant their organization is distributed like 37Signals or the SO guys. Reading
the job post confirms that.

------
iamclovin
I was expecting to do it's contextual-job-ad magic without me having to upload
a resume, so was disappointed.

But a great product nonetheless.

~~~
kneath
It actually will. There's a lot of things we weigh the contextual job ads
with. A lot of it is the (public) code you write and the location on your
public profile.

We do ask that people explicitly opt-in for the ads (available for hire
checkbox). One of the decisions we made while trying to weigh connecting jobs
with job-hunters and not becoming an advertising company.

~~~
pufuwozu
I'm not "available for hire", yet I like to see what companies are offering
jobs in my area. Is the checkbox going to be used for more than just showing
ads?

~~~
kneath
Right now, no. In the future, yes. So if you're willing to keep an eye on our
blog (we'll warn you before we make this info public) you can check it. Or you
can just search on the jobs site itself — <http://jobs.github.com>

------
thomasfl
Seems like a good idea to advertise developer jobs where the hackers are. Keep
up the good work githubbers.

------
Tichy
Needs better filtering options.

